# Rebuilt Vs. used Auto Trans RE4F04B



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

So I had the local dealer run consult 2 diagnostics on my auto trans and here is the list with Nissan prices...

Torque converter is bad {US$719}
Trans oil pump is bad (operating @50% capacity) {US$450}
Valve body assembly is bad {US$1,888}
Gasket set {US$105}

And they quoted me $380 USD labor. 
Warranty on parts replaced and labor.
For a total of US$3,542.


Option 2 is buying a low mileage USED auto trans ($600+/-), have it shipped from Canada to Central America ($500 ?) and install ($300). 90 day warranty. 

Option 3 is buy the parts myself, have the dealer or reputable shop rebuild. warranty on replaced parts only ($1500).

Option 4 is finding a remanufactured auto trans compatible with the Exy and importing it. 36 month warranty on trans and labor ($2500-$3000).

Does anyone have experience with rebuilding or used transmissions of this specific model? I don't feel comfortable driving this too much because when going uphill, it doesnt shift well and @40 km/hr the RPM's spike it seems to be between gears (2-3). Driving in 2 remedies this problem going uphill. its not shifting hard, it just misses the shift 2-3

Your thoughts/ comments on this would be very much appreciated.


Xtrail 2005 T30
Auto Trans RE4F04B FT40
QR25DE
170,xxxkm


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a dilemma. Was the transmission fluid ever changed, or changed with wrong type of fluid? You might consider getting a second opinion. I would probably go the used transmission route. However wouldn't it be cheaper to get one from Mexico?


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

quadraria10 said:


> That is a dilemma. Was the transmission fluid ever changed, or changed with wrong type of fluid? You might consider getting a second opinion. I would probably go the used transmission route. However wouldn't it be cheaper to get one from Mexico?


The fluid was changed by the previous owner (120k km), I changed it putting 14 quarts through it with drains and refills (Amalie, 140k km), and I just had the Dealership do a fluid exchange with Castrol multi-vehicle import (170k km). The problem here is that It is very difficult to find auto trans fluid, I have been in and out of the Dealership parts counter for almost 2 years and last week was the first time I have seen them stock Nissan ATF. Aftermarket is the same deal, I had to buy the Amaile Castrol from the importer/ distributor of those brands. 

My theory is the original owner didn't do any maintenance to the trans, maybe ran it low or used the wrong fluid to cause this much damage at 105,000 miles ( The dealership tried to sell me CVT fluid for it once, b/c it was all they had). From what I have read, the Xtrail RE4F04B auto trans is pretty bulletproof as long as its maintained.

As far as buying it used from Mexico, I'm very concerned about getting ripped off because of the lack of legal recourse in that country.

I will try to follow up on this, Im still in the process of getting quotes for reman and used auto boxes.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Ebay an option? I just looked and there are quite a few available, and a couple with really low mileage 30,000 kms and 43,000 kms if you can believe the ads.
They are a bit more expensive but still around 900 with shipping. However, I learned from another member in Brasil that shipping costs to Latin America can be a little crazy, and that not all sellers are willing to even do it.
As for fluid the Castrol multi for Japanese cars is what I used in mine for a couple of drain and fills at 120,000kms. Transmission loved it, super smooth and no vibrations at idle. 
Good luck in your quest. Hope you find a good installer.


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

I have found some used ones online, and they ship internationally. The best I can find is $3000-3500 for a rebuild, so I believe the best route is a used transmission at around $2000 out the door. I will keep this thread updated until it is fixed.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Expat,
Was curious what ever happened. Where you able to find a good used one?


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Expat,
> Was curious what ever happened. Where you able to find a good used one?


Hey quadraria10
I found someone locally to rebuild it. It cost me $710 USD and he gave me a 12mo warranty and took him 2 days. It works well, not like new, but it drives well. I decided against the used option because of shipping, customs, and lack of warranty that was going to cost about 3 times what I paid for the local rebuild.

I stopped by while he was rebuilding it, the 3d gear clutch ring was worn into a "C" which explains why it wouldn't shift past 2nd gear. The clutch band was also chewed up pretty good. I've installed a Magnafine inline transmission filter to catch all the debris from the chewed up parts, it catches most of the junk in the fluid and is very easy to change.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff. If you ask a way better deal. I will have to look up that filter. All the best for the Holiday Season.


----------

